# Mac plus écran HS



## ninotna67 (14 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
J’ai laissé mon mac plus allumé 30mn sans soucis et tout d’un coup l’écran s’est brouillé. Je l’ai éteint et laissé refroidir et maintenant lorsque je l’allume j’entend bien le bong, il charge le système 6 installé sur le disque externe mais par contre l’écran n’affiche plus une image correcte.
Une idée si c’est réparable ? J’habite en Alsace et je cherche une bonne âme qui saurait m’aider ?
Merci pour tout renseignement me permettant de réparer mon précieux …


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2021)

ninotna67 a dit:


> Une idée si c’est réparable ? J’habite en Alsace et je cherche une bonne âme qui saurait m’aider ?
> Merci pour tout renseignement me permettant de réparer mon précieux …


Si tu veux de l'aide, encore faut-il que tu précises quel modèle exact de Mac te pose problème ? On fait quoi avec ta Photo ?


----------



## ninotna67 (14 Novembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu veux de l'aide, encore faut-il que tu précises quel modèle exact de Mac te pose problème ? On fait quoi avec ta Photo ?


C’est précisé. Il s’agit d’un Mac plus. La photo montre l’affichage une fois le Mac allumé.


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2021)

ninotna67 a dit:


> C’est précisé. Il s’agit d’un Mac plus. La photo montre l’affichage une fois le Mac allumé.


Négatif, il n'y a aucune information sur ta photo !


----------



## ninotna67 (14 Novembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Négatif, il n'y a aucune information sur ta photo  !


Pardon mais je ne sais pas trop quoi vous répondre…
Ça fait 2 fois que je dois me justifier sans comprendre pourquoi.
Mon 1er post précise que j’ai un problème d’affichage et que j’ai besoin d’aide. La photo montre clairement que l’affichage n’est pas bon.
Que voulez-vous de plus ?


----------



## ninotna67 (14 Novembre 2021)

J'ai essayé de le laisser allumer et au bout d'une minute ou deux l'écran fini par s'éteindre et le Mac émet un sifflement jusqu'à ce que je l'éteigne. Vous pensez que c'est une soudure qui a lâché ou c'est plus grave que çà ?

Bon du coup maintenant il s'allume plus du tout .... un léger cliquetis au niveau de l'arrière du Mac ...  plus de dông rien ...


----------



## Invité (14 Novembre 2021)

Ah oui en fait c'est marqué 


> J’ai laissé mon mac plus allumé 30mn


Mais je n'avais pas capté non plus qu'il s'agissait d'un Mac Plus…
Des fois les majuscules peuvent servir !


----------



## vintage tek (14 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,
tout d'abord: quand ça siffle, il ne faut plus le remettre sous tension.
Les dégâts vont continuer à se répandre.
La carte analogique est à restaurer.
Je vous enverrai la procédure de démontage APRES déchargement de la THT


----------



## ninotna67 (14 Novembre 2021)

merci beaucoup !


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2021)

Si c'est bien ce modèle là... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/Macintosh_plus ...il va falloir mettre les mains dans le cambouis en toute sécurité. Voir aussi la 3e réponse ou il est fait mention d'un problème de condensateurs. Chez iFxit, ils ne sont pas chiches, mais pas pour les vieux modèles... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/Classic_Mac


----------



## vintage tek (15 Novembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Si c'est bien ce modèle là... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/Macintosh_plus ...il va falloir mettre les mains dans le cambouis en toute sécurité. Voir aussi la 3e réponse ou il est fait mention d'un problème de condensateurs. Chez iFxit, ils ne sont pas chiches, mais pas pour les vieux modèles... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/Classic_Mac


Je suis désolé de vous dire que ce site est une abomination.
Raison 1: Rien n'est vérifié (et il y a des trucs "dangereux", et d'autres qui ne fonctionnent pas!)
Raison 2: les utilisateurs qui ont suffisamment d'ego pour publier leurs réalisations sont des "gogos". je suis désolé pour eux, mais ils n'ont rien compris en terme de stratégie: publication gratuite, et le site ne rémunère pas et vends ses pièces détachées. C'est pas beau ça? Regardez la stratégie Google, et Facebook: vous publiez, ils détiennent les droits de publications (et même de cession de TOUT ce que vous pouvez mettre sur ces sites. Même Ebay à compris: après avoir spollié les droits de publication des images et texte des vendeurs l'an dernier (c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste dans la mise à jour du règlement que personne ne lit), ils utilisent maintenant l'intégralité des annonces générées comme s'il étaient vendeur à la place du vendeur (comme Amazon, qui ne vend rien!)... et côté facturation, plus de facture vendeur! donc la garantie est "lost in translation"... et sur Paypal: aucun énoncé: juste le montant et destinataire: EBAY. on sait même plus ce que l'on achète... (stop à cette disgression!)
Raison 3: bricoler c'est bien, mais un DIY en neuf n'a RIEN à voir avec la restauration de machines de 40 ans!
Raison 4: acheter un "kit"... c'est:
acheter de la pièce et du composant pourri, qui va "peut-être fonctionner" ... et pas longtemps... et ça, je vous le garanti!
Raison 5: il y a des gens qui savent faire, qui ont de l'expérience... et c'est garanti (quand ça ne l'est pas: fuyez => c'est de la marge prise pour une prestation non réalisée correctement!)

Conclusion: pourquoi passer 3 jours à apprendre a faire (mal) ce qui peut être réalisé en 2h par un spécialiste, qui va arriver au bout du problème, et qui va vous assurer du bon fonctionnement de votre machine?

... vous n'en avez pas marre du (faux) gratuit ?

PS: bien entendu, vous pouvez bricoler... mais faite le dans un secteur d'activité ou ça a des chance d'aboutir ! (chacune selon ses compétences...)


----------

